# Stately home



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

This is a project that I will be starting some time this year. It's an 'upgraded' part of an historic house about 1/2 mile away from where I live. I think the renovations on this part of the house were done in the 70's. It's a pity that whoever 'upgraded' it didn't keep the doors and trim in the original style . Anyways, it's in dire need of repairs and redecorating and repair. There will be a plasterer go in before me and repair the walls, remove the tiles in the bathrooms and replaster the damage. There is an entrance to that section of the house, 4 bathrooms, a cloak room, a stairwell and two hallways (each around 35ft long).

My job will be to re-tile the bathrooms, paper the ceilings with either a blown vinyl (embossed paiintable) or line and paint them, depending on the condition of the ceilings. Line and paint the walls and repaint all of the trim. There's also some regular wallpaper to put on at the entrance to this section of the house (see 1st photo).


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)




----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)




----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

This is the widest post I've ever read!!!

It looks very good tho' TU:thumbsup:

Keep us post on all the hard work on this one. 
Is it a D/W job or you priced it up?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

SWEET! That should keep you away from here:thumbup:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> Is it a D/W job or you priced it up?


It's an estimated job. There's a lot of variables on it so it was impossible to give a quote. The H/O (wife) is an interior designer so I can see things changing a lot along the way... :whistling2:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> SWEET! That should keep you away from here:thumbup:


Not on your Nelly - I've got a netbook and roaming connection. You don't get rid of me that easily :tt2:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> The H/O (wife) is an interior designer so I can see things changing a lot along the way... :whistling2:


Well, good luck on that one then. Rather you than me.
Int. Designers are a PITA

Keep us posted :thumbsup:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Its not that hard


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Keep us posted for sure! I love seeing that type of work! There is a guy at CT, his name is Resta, he does the most ornate plaster work, corbels, medallions, everything! Incredible!


----------



## woodtradesman (Sep 22, 2008)

That place needs lots of love. Looks like you'll be quite pretty busy pretty soon.

BTW, it looks like there is some water damage behind one of the bath sinks.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

*Price Quote $*

That looks like at least $4,000.00 dollars worth of work.:whistling2:


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> That looks like at least $4,000.00 dollars worth of work.:whistling2:


You're right with the "at least" bit :thumbup:

I've estimated (guestimated) them 240 hours but nothing is set in concrete because there's no real plans on how much tile is going on yet and what will be replastered and what has to be sorted by me. There may also be some changes in the finishing specs too.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

tooled how the el do you fix that plaster delamination? Just try to cut out past the delamination and relay it? I can't wait to see the end pics.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

nEighter said:


> tooled how the el do you fix that plaster delamination? Just try to cut out past the delamination and relay it? I can't wait to see the end pics.


I won't do that, it'll be a plasterer. He will take off all of the loose and then first coat it with a material call bonding - It's a thick plaster type material but leaves a coarse finish. He'll then skim it over with one or two coats of finishing plaster.

I'll have to sort out any 'minor' defects that he doesn't replaster myself.

Back to work now. I'm on coffee break. The job I'm on just now is two minutes walk from my house :thumbup:


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

TooledUp said:


> Back to work now. I'm on coffee break. The job I'm on just now is two minutes walk from my house :thumbup:


I still hope you're driving your van there.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> I still hope you're driving your van there.


What do you think? Fuel is tax deductable you know...


----------

